# most significant evlish thoughts on marriage/weddings?



## needgoodanswerss (Dec 18, 2019)

most significant evlish thoughts on marriage/weddings?

hey this forum appears to be dead or at least there arent many posts

but what are the most significant evlish thoughts on marriage/weddings?

if you can link to a site that shows the quote/evidence that would be good this way i could see it


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 18, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. It isn't dead, by any means -- certainly compared to many sites -- and questions almost always get a response.

The subject has been discussed on several threads here, and you can find many interesting excanges by looking through the various forums, but the essentials of what is known are set out here:









Elven life cycle


"Yéni ve lintë yuldar avánier [...] lisse Miruvóreva(The long years have passed like swift draughts of the sweet mead)" ― Namárië Owing to their longevity, the...




tolkiengateway.net


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Dec 18, 2019)

A reference of substance is "Laws and Customs Among the Eldar". It is discussed in several versions in HoME, book 10 ("History of Middle-Earth", "Morgoth's Ring").


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 18, 2019)

Yes, indeed, and LACE is quoted in the TG article, but for in-depth reading, I'd certainly recommend obtaining a copy of Morgoth's Ring.

PS: Nice to see you here, Merroe!


----------



## needgooodanswers (Dec 20, 2019)

this site... seems to be incredibbly buggy... 

anyway

so most significant evlish thoughts on marriage/weddings?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 20, 2019)

needgooodanswers said:


> this site... seems to be incredibbly buggy...
> 
> anyway
> 
> so most significant evlish thoughts on marriage/weddings?



Is there a reason you created another account? No other users are having any major "buggy" issues.


----------



## needgooodanswers (Dec 20, 2019)

looks like this comment was before the more helpful dm

anyway



Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> essentials



is this 'tolkiengateway.net' the besst wiki for lotr stuff? since this is the wiki you linked?


----------

